# losing the horse who helped me ride



## lonehuntress (May 28, 2013)

New to the forums so i thank you for letting me post. I grew up a city girl and we moved to the country and got horses. I had a bad fall when i was a kid and was afraid to ride. My mom bought a nice draft cross ex police horse called "Flinch" He was a beat up older draft cross with tons of scars from being abused when he was younger. He use to be a ranch horse and his old owners abused him so badly he was head shy. A mounted police officer bought him from auction (they did not abuse him) and he was a mounted police horse for years before having to retire due to bad legs. We bought him for casual riding.

We got only a year or two before Dios, as we renamed him, got to arthritic to ride. and for the next 7 or so years he has been a buddy and a friend to our other horses. in those years he was still ride able he was gentle and fearless, and helped me be less afraid. He helped my niece as a small child to get her first horsey ride.

but time has ravaged his legs. He is in his 30's now, and we got the bad news that his heart is giving out, and his poor front leg is turning. I am heartbroken that this is his last week on earth.

If that wasn't enough, the vet also told us our other older horse, Ben, is not going to make it another midwest winter. Ben is in his late 30's and he was my first horse. Its too heartbreaking that we must lose 2 horses this year.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry you are in this situation, but it happens to a lot of us,so many of us have gone through this. Do you have any younger horses? They give us so much,this final decision is so very hard.Our prayers are with you.


----------

